# Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung



## tantetina (28. November 2004)

Hallo Mitglieder!

Welcher Sauerstoffgehalt und PH-Wert ist für Fische, wie Forelle, Zander, Karpfen usw ideal?
Wie und mit was, und wann bestimmt man am besten diese Werte, da sich diese auch mit der Jahreszeit wahrscheinlich verändern werden. Diese Fragen stelle ich bezüglich meines Teiches der doch sehr verschlammt ist und ich dort einen gemischten Fischbestand gestetzt habe. Im lezten Jahr hatte ich im Sommer einen sichtbaren Verlust von 15 Forellen. Da ich aber nur 50 gesetzt habe weiß ich natürlich jetzt nicht ob noch welche vorhanden sind. Der Teich wurde dieses Jahr nicht befischt und ich habe auch keine mehr gesehen. Jetzt im Herbst habe ich wieder fangfähige Forellen gesetzt, die ich bis zum Sommer eventuell wieder fangen will. Schilf und Pflanzen (Nadelsiemse, Hornkraut, Wasserpest usw.) wachsen fast zu gut. Also ist der Nährstoffgehalt sehr hoch in dem Teich. Da ich das vorher schon wusste habe ich als Erstbesatz ca. 4000 Moderlieschen und Rotfedern als natürlichen Nährstoffkiller und natürlich auch die Wasserpflanzen gesetzt. Ich hoffe nun das sich das Gleichgewicht in meinen Teich irgendwan von selbst einspielt und der Schuß bezüglich der Bepflanzung nicht nach hinten losgeht. Ausbaggern wurde versucht ist aber zwecklos, da ich den Teich mit schwerem Gerät nicht erreichen kann!!

Vielen Dank für eure Memos!

Tantetina 
​


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (28. November 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung*

"Da ich das vorher schon wusste habe ich als Erstbesatz ca. 4000 Moderlieschen und Rotfedern als natürlichen Nährstoffkiller"

Das verstehe ich nicht! Fische bringen immer Nährstoffe in einen Teich rein und zwar nicht zu knapp. Insbesondere große Fische, wie Karpfen, bringen enorm viele Nährstoffe in ein Gewässer. Unser Pachtteich hatte früher einen deutlich geringeren Fischbestand und die Wasserqualität war um einiges besser. Obwohl wir immer noch keinen übermäßgen Fischbestand haben, hat sich die Wasserqualität mit zunehmendem Bestand sichtbar verschlechtert.
Ob Forellen vorhanden sind kannst du mit der Angel doch schnell feststellen...

Zum Thema Ph Wert kann ich leider nix sagen, würde mich aber auch interessieren


----------



## THD (28. November 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung*

Hi tantetina und Sebastian,
Leider hab ich einige Bücher an einen Schüler verborgt, der gerade ne Projektarbeit macht, deshalb in Kurzform und "nicht so ganz gesichert":
PH-Wert: unsere meisten Süßwasserfische tolerieren pH-Werte zw. 5,6 und 7,5
Toxische Grenzen: Bachforellenbrut <5,8, Adult >9
                         Schleie und Karpfen < 5 und >10,5
Sauerstoff: Karpfen tolerieren Werte ab 4 mg/l, Forellen 7-8 mg/l
Info: Sauerstoffsättigung: bei 1 C = 14,2 mg/l und bei 20 C 9,1 mg/l (sprich, in einem trüben, flachen, warmen und zuflussarmen Teich wirds im Sommer aus physikalischen Gründen schon knapp für Forellen)
Zur Messung: Immer nötig, wenn extreme Situationen herrschen, also nach Eisschmelze, im Hochsommer, nach starken Wassereinleitungen.
Besonders Sauerstoffmessung: Immer morgens und in verschiedenen Wassertiefen messen. Sauerstoff wird in stehenden Gewässern durch Regen, aber hauptsächlich Wind eingetragen, Pflanzen produzieren tagsüber Sauerstoff, Bakterien (Allg. viel Schlamm = viel Bakterien) bauen Sauerstoff auch nachts ab. Fischsterben treten oft in den letzten Nachtstunden auf.

Zusammenfassung: pH Wert: bei uns normal kein so großes Problem (Ausnahme Moorwasser, Teiche die aus Quell- oder Grundwasserspeisung,
Zufluss aus starkem Nadelbaumbestand)
Sauerstoff: in den meisten Gewässern für Karpfen kein Problem, bei Forellen -
sind halt typische Fische für kalte, nährstoffarme Gewässer, sprich Teich mit viel Schlamm, evtl. viel Wasserpflanzen und gut wachsendem Bestand an Cypriniden deutet nicht auf ein optimales Forellengewässer hin.

Grüße THD


----------



## tantetina (29. November 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung*

Vielen Dabk für deinen Beitrag!! Aber mit was messe ich am besten und am günstigsten den Ph-Wert und den Sauerstoffgehalt.

Vielen Dank 

tantetina


----------



## nikmark (29. November 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung*

Moin,
den pH-Wert kannst du relativ sicher mit Teststäbchen bestimmen. Die gibt es in unterschiedlicher Empfindlichkeit.

Das mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt ist schon etwas schwieriger. Dieser wird normalerweise iodometrisch durch eine Titration bestimmt. Du bräuchtest etwas Gerät und Chemikalien !
Aus deinen Fragen und auch den folgenden Postings denke ich aber entnehmen zu können, dass es vielleicht wichtiger wäre, den "Biologischen Sauerstoffbedarf" deines Gewässers zu kennen !
Dies ist eine Messgrösse, die die Qualität eines Gewässers, insbesondere seine Möglichkeiten zur biologischen Abbaubarkeit kennzeichnet. Dir nützt nämlich der beste (physikalisch mögliche) Sauerstoffgehalt nichts, wenn die im Wasser enthaltenen Mikroorganismen die organischen Substanzen nicht abbauen können, weil die dazu auch Sauerstoff benötigen !
(Dieses Verfahren nennt man BSB5-Bestimmung)

Schreib mal 'ne PN, das wird hier zu komplex !

Nikmark


----------



## THD (29. November 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung*

Nikmark hat Recht, der BSB ist eine ganz wichtige Kenngröße zur Abbauleistung von organischen Belastungen im Gewässer.
Aber
Zitat:"..weil die dazu auch Sauerstoff benötigen !" Und dafür und natürlich um die Gewässerverträglichkeit für Fische zu beurteilen ist die Kenntniss der vorhandenen Sauerstoffkonzentration wichtig.

Zur Messung: Ich habe im Keller einige Geräte stehen, mit denen man elektrisch folgende Parameter bestimmen kann:
-pH
-Sauerstoffkonzentration, Wassertemperatur, Sauerstoffsättigung (d. h. mit einigen Flaschen könnte man den BSB5 auch recht einfach messen)
-elektr. Leitfähigkeit

Könnte ich bei Bedarf auch mal verborgen.

Grüße THD


----------



## nikmark (30. November 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Nikmark hat Recht, der BSB ist eine ganz wichtige Kenngröße zur Abbauleistung von organischen Belastungen im Gewässer.
> Aber
> Zitat:"..weil die dazu auch Sauerstoff benötigen !" Und dafür und natürlich um die Gewässerverträglichkeit für Fische zu beurteilen ist die Kenntniss der vorhandenen Sauerstoffkonzentration wichtig.



Die misst du ja auch bei der BSB5-Bestimmung (oder kannst sie messen    ).
Du hast halt bei BSB5 den Vorteil, eine Woche warten zu mussen, bis du das Ergebnis hast. So hast du den Einfluss von z.B. einem kurzen Regen mit viel Wind, der die Sauerstoffkonzentration kurzfristig hochjagt, eliminiert. Du weisst dann eben, was innerhalb mehrerer Tage in deinem Wasser passiert !

Nikmark


----------



## tantetina (30. November 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung*

Hallo THD, vielen Dank für dein Angebot für die Geräte, gegebenfalls werde ich noch auf dich zukommen. Momentan bin ich noch skeptisch ob ich das auch kann. Werde mir noch ein paar gedanken machen müssen. Oder sind diese Messungen für jeden Laien durchzuführen. Frage: Sollte man die Messungen jetzt oder erst im Sommer durchführen?
Eventuell könnte ich ja dann messen und mit dir dann in Kontakt treten damit du mit bei der Ausertung eventuell helfen kannst. (Telefonisch oder anders, wie du willst.) Wenn du willst könnte ich dich ja auch mal anrufen, dann hast du keine Telefonkosten.

Vielen Dank 

tantetina


----------



## Gator01 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Sauerstoff und PH-Wert Bestimmung*

Wende Dich mal an ein Labor oder an eine Kläranlage - die haben all diese Geräte und können in Eigenüberwachung vieles messen.


----------

